
Browser Crypto Mining Doesn’t Have to Be Evil - cyberpanther
https://medium.com/neutron-studio/browser-crypto-mining-doesnt-have-to-be-evil-4a2f6f2e6ece
======
bitoneill
See the Oyster Protocol
[https://oysterprotocol.com/](https://oysterprotocol.com/)

